# Chalameau/Clari(not) LDR range?



## Jbanks (Sep 5, 2019)

Has anyone who’s built the Chalameau clone of the Clari(not) know what the range of LDR is? 

Thanks in advance,
James


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 5, 2019)

I used a 10-20k Light 1M Dark and it works quite well.









						GL5528 LDR Photo Resistor - PedalPCB.com
					

10 - 20K light, 1M dark




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## thedwest (Sep 6, 2019)

I went this one, which I believe is 10-20K Light and .5M Dark. Works great for me.








						Photo Conductive Cell  Resistor LDR 650nm 10KΩ to 20KΩ RADIAL KE-10720
					

WAITRONY - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 6, 2019)

When in doubt, use the Tayda LDR


----------



## Jbanks (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Can’t wait to make this one!


----------



## thedwest (Sep 6, 2019)

This is definitely a fun pedal but I would recommend adding the super easy mod found in this link. https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/chalumeau.458/#post-2641. The fuzz on this can be a bit intense.


----------

